# Toimisto vs Konttori



## Leipurinen

Ymärrykseni mukaan kumpaakin sanaa vastaa englaninkielinen sana 'office,' mutta miten sanat eroavat toisistaan?

Kiitoksia avustanne.


----------



## Spongiformi

Konttori on johdettu ruotsin kielen sanasta "_kontor_", joka tarkoittaa toimistoa. Toimisto lienee yksinkertainen johdos: toimi -> toimisto.

Sanojen käytössä on joitakin eroja mieltymysten mukaan ja vakiintuneiden yhdyssanojen osalta. Esimerkiksi kukaan tuskin puhuu "pankkitoimistosta" "pankkikonttorin" sijaan. En ole kielitieteilijä, mutta koska _kontor _on ollut vuosisatoja käytössä ruotsin kielessä, olettaisin, että se on lainattu suomeenkin jo aikoinaan. Kenties se siksi on osa monia yhdyssanoja. Oma näppituntumani on, että yksittäisistä huoneista (huonetyypeistä) puhuttaessa toimisto on tavallisempi sana (toimistohuone).


----------



## Gavril

Onko mitään perää siinä, että "konttori" on tietty (fyysinen) paikka, jossa työntekijät työskentelevät, kun taas "toimisto" on laajempi käsite?

Suomi-englanti-suomi sanakirjani kääntää _toimisto_-sanan näin:



> office, (_erik[oisesti]_ _palvelutoimisto_) bureau, agency; (_osasto_) department, division



_konttori_-sanan se kääntää pelkästään sanalla "office".


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Onko mitään perää siinä, että "konttori" on tietty (fyysinen) paikka, jossa työntekijät työskentelevät, kun taas "toimisto" on laajempi käsite?



Voitko antaa jonkin esimerkin siitä, mitä tarkoitat laajemmalla käsitteellä?

Jos tarkoitat vain sellaista kuin "Asianajotoimisto Pielinen Oy", jossa saattaa olla useita asianajajia (joilla jokaisella on oma huoneensa, jos sitten koko rakennus ei kuulu heille), niin silloin se toki on suurempi kokonaisuus. Mutta niin on "katsastuskonttorikin" eli katsastusasema.

En henkilökohtaisesti kielikokeessa kirjoittaisi "toimistoa" käännöksenä sanoille "_bureau_", "_agency_", saati vielä suurempia yksiköitä tarkoittaville sanoille. Yhdyssanoissa se toisinaan vastaa niitä, mutta harvemmin yksinään.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Voitko antaa jonkin esimerkin siitä, mitä tarkoitat laajemmalla käsitteellä?



Tarkoitin, että _toimisto_-sana on merkitykseltään laajempi kuin _konttori_: ne voivat olla synonyymejä, mutta _toimistolla_ on (ellen erehdy) myös merkityksiä, kuten "department, division" jne., jotka sanalla _kontori_ ei ole.

Kun kirjoitin "laajempi käsite" mielessäni oli englannin ilmaisu "broader concept" -- miten tämä olisi pitänyt suomentaa?


----------



## Spongiformi

Se on hyvä käännös.

Minulla ei ole oikeastaan paljon lisättävää enää tähän. Toimisto ja konttori ovat perusmerkitykseltään synonyymejä, mutta molempia käytetään myös laajemmassa merkityksessä. Kuten sanoit, toimistoa todennäköisesti käytetään enemmän laajemmassa merkityksessä, koska se on modernimpi sana ja siksi valikoitunut uudempien käsitteiden kanssa käytettäväksi useammin.

Toimisto ei kuitenkaan ole synonyymi virastolle (bureau), palvelulle (esim. tiedustelupalvelu, _intelligence agency_), osastolle, laitokselle, jaostolle tai muille vastaaville, vaikka se saattaakin ajaa samaa asiaa joissakin tapauksissa, erityisesti yhdyssanoissa, kuten mainitsin aikaisemmin. Näkisin ne kuitenkin erityistapauksina. Perusluonteeltaan esimerkiksi "virasto" luo paljon laajemman/suuremman mielikuvan kuin "toimisto".


----------

